
Privacy benefits aside-Sign in with Apple will make fighting disinfo much harder - spenvo
https://spencerdailey.com/2019/06/16/for-all-of-its-privacy-benefits-sign-in-with-apple-will-make-fighting-disinformation-much-harder/
======
notlukesky
That is the big story waiting to happen. Anonymity is a great thing. However
websites have no choice in the matter.

